# Maydole hammers



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

I have recently composed a compilation of head stampings mostly mostly based on catalog listings and printed Ads.

circa 1843 until circa 1900
D. MAYDOLE
NORWICH N. Y.
CAST STEEL

circa 1900 until mid 1920s
D. MAYDOLE
CAST STEEL

circa mid 1920s until 1939
D. MAYDOLE
MADE IN U.S.A.

1940 until 1957
MAYDOLE

Note: The maker's head stamping is frequently weakly struck and sometimes becomes barely visible, or even indiscernible, with the passage of time and use.

EXAMPLE HAMMER:









ADZ EYE NAIL HAMMER - Straight Claw, Bell Face
No. 711½, 16 ounces, 
(used very little, original handle)









Original handle with factory label









D. MAYDOLE
CAST STEEL
Head stamp

I would appreciate input regarding corrections or additions to the above compilation.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for that useful information. My only Maydole is a little 8 oz. claw hammer that I use almost daily. According to the info above, it is 1900 to mid 1920's vintage.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just found this interesting book.


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is a very useful online reference:

https://ia801209.us.archive.org/12/items/Maydole1919Catalog/Maydole%201919%20Catalog.pdf


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice catch,Don.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

For what it's worth, here are the stampings from hammers I have sold in the past.


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

ADZ EYE NAIL HAMMER - Round Face
No. 2, 13 ounces, 
(well used)









D. MAYDOLE
CAST STEEL









D. MAYDOLE
CAST STEEL
Enlarged head stamp

Caption describes image


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

Great head stamp on the ball peen, Johnny7 - this stamping is so often weakly struck or much worn.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

I couldn't agree more James.

I can't tell you how many times I've picked up otherwise flawless old hammers only to find that some imbecile has used the cheek to drive nails (or things harder than nails!)

Machinists and mechanics (real ones) "usually" treat their tools with more respect. That's my theory on the ball pein's condition.


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

Pardon the pun, Johnny - you hit the nail on the head! You can see the abuse you describe on some of the pics of hammers I have posted. I suspect some use the cheek of a hammer as a miniature anvil to straighten bent nails, etc. That would have brought a sharp rebuke or lecture from the Master craftsmen I apprenticed under (same for putting a tool away without wiping it down and oiling it if needed).


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

An example of cheek damage caused by abuse:









ADZ EYE NAIL HAMMER - Bell Face
No. 12½, 10 ounces









D. MAYDOLE
MADE IN U.S.A
Head stamp


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

ADZ EYE NAIL HAMMER - Straight Claw, Bell Face
No. 711½, 16 ounces
(well used, original handle)









Original handle but without factory label









F,D. MAYDOLE
Head stamp
Note: maybe CAST STEEL second line - now worn to be almost indiscernible









Catalog No. stamp on end of handle


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Picked this one up yesterday


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This one is on Instagram. Would this be a later one?


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

I believe so Don.


----------

